# merry christmas ....shitter was full



## Bro Bundy (Dec 22, 2013)

happy holidays u fuks


----------



## stonetag (Dec 22, 2013)

Classic! I'm with the whole family right now and we start heading in the direction that show does in about another two days of being in each others face. Merry Christmas!


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 22, 2013)

Best two moments of having house guests: when they arrive and when they leave


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Dec 22, 2013)

NbleSavage said:


> Best two moments of having house guests: when they arrive and when they leave



No doubt lol!!! I hate when family stays to long lol!! I love quiet holidays ha ha


----------



## j2048b (Dec 22, 2013)

Hahah MY FAV CHRISTMAS MOVIE


----------



## Yaya (Dec 22, 2013)

truly amazing and classic..this is christmas for me


----------



## PFM (Dec 22, 2013)

Family & friends?


----------



## AlphaD (Dec 23, 2013)

One of my favorite Christmas classics. ......and hits so true to home.


----------



## Yaya (Dec 23, 2013)

this and bad santa own me


----------



## bubbagump (Dec 23, 2013)

Classic!!!  We have watched it 3 times this month.   Haha.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 25, 2014)

bump hahahaha shitter was full!!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 25, 2016)

bump hahahah shitters full


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 25, 2016)

A Bundy Tradition was born. 

*salutes*


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 25, 2017)

almost forgot this year..bump!


----------



## tinymk (Dec 25, 2017)

Merry Christmas brother


----------



## Mr P (Dec 25, 2017)

Merry Christmas to all, texting happily from behind bro bundys crack..


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 24, 2018)

Bump!!!! shitter was full!!


----------



## Seeker (Dec 24, 2018)

Haha what's Christmas on SI without the yearly Bundy Christmas vacation bump.  Merry Christmas!


----------



## German89 (Dec 24, 2018)

I don't even know what in the heck is happening in this thread but... Merry Christmas Everyone!!!!


----------



## Straight30weight (Dec 24, 2018)

German89 said:


> I don't even know what in the heck is happening in this thread but... Merry Christmas Everyone!!!!


Did you check your shitter?


----------



## Elivo (Dec 24, 2018)

That’s got to be one of my favorite scenes in that movie!!!

Merry Christmas UG


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 25, 2019)

bump u motherfukkers!!! BUMP SI TILL I DIE


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 25, 2019)

My shitter was full


----------



## BRICKS (Dec 25, 2019)

Merry Christmas


----------



## Jin (Dec 25, 2019)

This thread is a Christmas tradition.


----------



## German89 (Dec 25, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> Did you check your shitter?



One year later... no?

Merry Christmas boys! 

I'm going to work.. hopefully it's a good day!


----------



## rawdeal (Dec 25, 2019)

Lmao, this might be a good movie to show all your house guests each year, kinda like Merry Christmas & GTFO.


----------



## German89 (Dec 25, 2019)

Jin said:


> This thread is a Christmas tradition.



Happy kfc day


----------



## Gabriel (Dec 25, 2019)

Best Xmas movie ever...................."Clark,I can't swim."..."I know that Eddie"


----------



## The Tater (Dec 25, 2019)

Merry Christmas


----------



## Yaya (Dec 25, 2019)

The best. Weeeeee


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Dec 26, 2019)

My fave's are the Bad Santa movies, epic.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 24, 2020)

Another year what a shit sandwich it was


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 17, 2021)

Alittle early this year but bump u fucks !


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 23, 2022)

another year


----------



## j2048b (Dec 24, 2022)

Yup we alive for another one!!


----------

